# Neuer Teich & neues Moorbeet



## urausb (17. Juli 2008)

Hallo Zusammen,
nachdem ich schon eine Weile hier mitlese, eine Menge Tips geholt habe, einen Teich, sowie ein Moorbeet gebuddelt habe, dachte ich mir, ich stelle mich jetzt einfach einmal vor und stelle ein paar Bilder ein. Folie, Vlies, Ufermatte und Pflanzen sind von NG. 3 Seerosen von Werner. Die Pflanzen vom Moorbeet zum größten Teil von T.Carow. 
Wir haben Ende 2004 ein ca. 35 Jahre altes Haus, das rundum, also Außenwände und Dach mit asbesthaltigen Materialien verkleidet war. Ein weiterer Nachteil waren ca. 200 Bäume rund ums Grundstück. Vorteile fürs Haus waren die gute Bausubstanz, die Nord-Südausrichtung des Daches (wegen Solaranlage und passiver Sonnenenergienutzung durch große Südfenster) und das große Grundstück, ca. 3000m². 
Fast drei Jahre lang haben wir alles, bis aufs Dach, raus gerissen und neu "gemacht". Einschließlich 21,5cm Dämmung auf dem Dach und 16cm an der Außenwand, was die Energiekosten auf unter 500,-€ im letzten Winter gedrückt hat (vorher 5000l Heizöl / Jahr). Wer mehr wissen möchte kann sich ja melden.
Aber nun zum Teich.
So sah es vorher aus :
 

Nach einem halben Jahr:
 

Fassade und Dach neu, nach anderthalb Jahren:
 

Die Bäume sind endlich weg, nach 2 Jahren:
 

Teich und Moorbeet im Rohbau, dreieinhalb Jahre:
 

Folie und Wasser drinnen:
 

Teich bepflanzt, Torf im Moorbeet:
 

Bissl Schaum vom Sand:
 

Abschluß zum Garten:
 

Moorbeet:
 

So, das wars erst mal. Ich hoffe der Teich gefällt einigermaßen. Für Kritik bin ich immer offen. Habe aber momentan nicht dauerhaft I-net zur Verfügung, da ich beruflich noch bis Ende dieser Woche in Südafrika bin. Bevor die Schwärmerei über SA losgeht, sollte ich vielleicht noch erwähnen, das die Gegend zwischen Johannesburg und Pretoria keinesfalls mit Urlaub zu vergleichen ist. Die Kriminalitätsrate ist extrem hoch. Man kann sich so gut wie nicht frei bewegen. Alles ist mit hohen Mauern, Stacheldraht und Elektrozaun umgeben. Außerdem ist es Winter. Letzte Woche hatten wir nachts um die 0 Grad. Im Büro ist keine Heizung. Die schwarzen Einheimigen sitzen mit Anorak, Schal und Mütze am Schreibtisch. Abends um halb sechs ist es dunkel.
Aber sonst ist es ganz ok.

Grüße aus Sa, bzw. dem tiefsten Spessart,
Uwe


----------



## ron (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Neuer Teich & neues Moorbeet*

Hallo Uwe,

herzlich :Willkommen2 im Teichforum. 


Ich befinde mich auf der andere Seite vom Planeten (Norwegen), aber die Technik macht's möglich. Bei uns ist es heute auch nicht viel wärmer ist, als bei dir.
Im Gebirge haben sie Schneeschauer vorausgesagt. Soll aber die Laune nicht verderben! 

Ich sehe, dass ihr sowohl den Spaten wie die Motorsäge geschwungen habt und ganze Arbeit geleistet habt. Ich würde fast sagen, dass ich Bilder aus der Zwischenzeit gemütlicher fand, mit noch ein paar Bäumen am Haus. Ich sehe hier Wald bis zum Horisont und bin auf einer Art ein Waldmensch. Aber vielleicht war es euch einfach zu dunkel.  

Vielleicht kannst du bei einer Gelegenheit noch ein paar Nahaufnahmen von der Teichanlage hochladen im jetztzustand (wenn du wieder im Lande bist). Es gibt hier immer sehr neugierige Teichianer! 

Tja, dann mal viel Glück in SA und dass du heile wieder zurückkehrst.

 

LG

Ron


----------



## unicorn (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Neuer Teich & neues Moorbeet*

also das find ich wirklich wunderschön!
da steckt viel Herzblut drin, das sieht man  

freu mich auf weiter Bilder von dir wenn die Pflanzen größer sind.


----------



## Eugen (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Neuer Teich & neues Moorbeet*

Hallo Uwe,

da habt ihr einen sehr schönen Teich angelegt. 

Vor allem das Moorbeet hats mir angetan.

Kann man das auch mal besichtigen ?


----------



## katja (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Neuer Teich & neues Moorbeet*

hallo uwe!

ups, ihr habt ja auf einmal nachbarn!! 

 ihr habt da ja nen halben wald abgeholzt!

jetzt hast du bestimmt für ne weile brennholz!  

was passiert denn jetzt mit den baumstümpfen, die man noch erkennen kann? neu austreiben tun die aber nicht mehr oder?

also so den einen oder anderen hätte ich vielleicht auch stehenlassen... 

vorher sah es aus wie ein waldgrundstück, jetzt mehr nach neubaugebiet. aber ihr werdet eure gründe gehabt haben!

das haus ist total schnuckelig geworden! habt ihr drinnen auch alles rausgerissen und neu gemacht?

und der teich gefällt mir auch sehr gut 

wenn da mal alles schön angewachsen ist, musst du unbedingt nochmal bilder einstellen!


----------



## urausb (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Neuer Teich & neues Moorbeet*

Hallo,
heute ist das I-net erstaunlich flott, daher erst mal vielen Dank für die Komplimente. Tut gut nach der vielen Schipperei...
Die Bäume haben wir umgemacht, bzw. ummachen lassen, da, wie Ron schon vermutete, im Haus überhaupt kein Licht war, die Dachrinnen regelmäßig gesäubert werden mußten, überall (auch in der Nachbarschaft) Tannennadeln zu finden waren, uns das bei einem Sturm zu gefährlich war (eine Woche vor Kyrill sind die Bäume gefallen) und da das Dach asbesthaltig war. Eine Asbestsanierung (nicht nur die Entsorgung) kann man übrigens von der Steuer absetzen (falls es jemand interessiert). 

Ron:
Ein paar detaillierte Teichbilder kommen noch, komme am Sonntag nach Hause. Wenn dann mal wieder Wetter ist, mache ich ein paar Bilderchen so gut es mit meiner Digicam (Bj 2000) geht. 

Werde Euch mit der Entwicklung auf dem Laufenden halten.
Nächster Schritt wird die Terasse werden, ich hoffe bis Mitte August einigermaßen fertig zu sein. Das Holz (über die Sorte sage ich jetzt mal besser nichts, sonst gibts möglicherweise Haue) sitzt schon im Hof und ist, laut meiner Frau, auch schon geölt worden. Danach wird um die Anlage herum noch ein Weg aus altem Basaltpflaster gelegt, ich weiß aber noch nicht, ob ich das dieses Jahr noch mache, da unser Kleiner gerne noch einen Spielturm hätte. Am Platz vom Spielturm sitzt aber momentan ein Riesenhaufen Mutterboden.

Eugen:
Klar kannst Du Dir das Moorbeet mal anschauen. Wir wohnen ja nur ca. 60km auseinander. Schreib ne PN dann machen wir was aus. Kaffee, Kuchen, Bier, Grill usw. stehen immer bereit. Schöner __ Lotos übrigens...

Katja:
Das waren ca. 200 Bäume, davon sind 86 Stämme ins Sägewerk gegangen, ca. 30 weitere sind bei einem der Holzfäller zu einem Carport mutiert, der Rest (nur noch Ausschuß), auch alle Äste usw. wurden von mir an Ort und Stelle verbrannt. 3 Bäume hatten übrigens Blitzschäden.
Drinnen waren überall (3 Etagen) Rigipsplatten. Haben wir alle mehr oder weniger alleine rausgerissen, entsorgt und mit Lehmbauplatten verkleidet. Meine Frau hat dann mehrere hundert Quadratmeter an Decken und Wänden mit einem Lehmfeinputz versehen, während die Oma auf den Kleinen aufgepaßt hat. Nebenbei habe ich auch noch Heizung, Elektrik, Wasser, Abwasser usw. komplett raus gerissen und neu gemacht. Die Fenster haben wir vergrößert. Einbetonierte Rolladenkästen habe ich heraus geflext und alle Fenster, bis auf eines, bodentief ausgeführt mit Vorsatzrolläden. Da fällt mir gerade ein, den alten Öltank haben wir raus schneiden lassen, da dies erstens billiger war als angenommen und zweitens eine Stillegungsbescheinigung benötigt wird. 
Leider habe ich kein gutes Sommerbild mit dem Blick von der Terasse in den Garten. Aber ich stelle eins vom Winter ein, wie man sieht, in diese Richtung weit und breit kein Haus in Sicht:
 

Übrigens sind noch ein paar Bäume vorhanden, 2 __ Walnüsse, mehrere __ Birken, eine Eiche, ein __ Ahorn, mehrere Lärchen und noch ein paar andere...
Tja, und die Baumstümpfe, die sind noch unser Problem. Da rausmachen relativ teuer ist. Dafür ist mir momentan das Geld zu schade. Vielleicht eine Reihe im Winter, mal sehen. Sie treiben zwar nicht aus, aber zwischen den Baumstümpfen muß ich mit der Motorsense mähen. Und dort wächst alles andere als Gras.

Gruß
Uwe


----------



## ron (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Neuer Teich & neues Moorbeet*

Hallo Uwe,

wirklich ganze Arbeit. Es hört sich so an als sei der Innenausbau nach baubiologischen Gesichtspunkte durchgeführt worden.  

Im Bezug auf die Baustümpfe vielleicht einen etwas komischen Tipp. Als Permakulturist habe ich mal mitgekriegt, dass Schweine sehr geschickt sind Wurzeln frei zu legen. Natürlich nicht in einem Handumdrehen. Es braucht Zeit, aber die machen das gratis.   Wenn Schweine genug Platz haben, sind die reinlicher als man denkt und man hat sehr wenig Arbeit mit denen.

LG

Ron


----------



## Christine (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Neuer Teich & neues Moorbeet*

Hi Ron, hi Uwe,

da würd ich aber das Moorbeet vorher gut einzäunen!


----------



## Schnegge (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Neuer Teich & neues Moorbeet*

Hallo,

wir hatten auch so viele Bäume.
Haben uns eine Baumstumpffräse gemietet und an einem Samstag alle abgefräst.
Wenn die nicht mehr austreiben ist das vielleicht auch eine Alternative für dich.
Dann sind die Stümpfe zwar noch drin, aber du kannst drüber eine Schicht Erde legen und Gras einsäen.
War gar nicht so teuer - Google doch mal danach.
Einige Vermieter haben sogar Videos eingestellt.

Gruß

Michaela


----------



## urausb (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Neuer Teich & neues Moorbeet*



			
				Schnegge schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> wir hatten auch so viele Bäume.
> Haben uns eine Baumstumpffräse gemietet und an einem Samstag alle abgefräst.
> ...



Hallo Michaela,
wie lange fräst man denn an einem Baustumpf (Fichte) mit ca.40cm Durchmesser? So 20cm unter Bodenniveau würde mir reichen...

Gruß

Uwe


----------



## urausb (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Neuer Teich & neues Moorbeet*

Hallo,
anbei ein paar aktuelle Bilderchen vom Teich. So langsam fangen die Pflanzen mit dem wachsen an. Sie überschlagen sich nicht, aber wir wollen ja nicht meckern.

Der Uferwall, hat ein wenig im Regen gelitten:
 

Sumpfvergissmeinicht:
 

Müsste ich mal meine Frau fragen:
 

dito:
 

Blick in den Garten:
 


Noch ein paar Bilder vom Moorbeet:
__ Sonnentau, Drosera filifornis:
 

Die __ Schlauchpflanzen haben bei starkem Regen und Windböen ein wenig gelitten. Da die Schläuche voll bis oben hin mit Mücken sind, spielt sicherlich das Gewicht auch eine Rolle:
 

Die kennt jeder:
 

Noch ein Sonnentau:
 

Sarracenia soper:
 

Wir haben im Moorbeet auch noch eine Menge Begleitpflanzen. Bei Gelegenheit, wenn ich mal brauchbare Bilder habe, stelle ich diese ein.

Gruß
Uwe


----------



## axel (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Neuer Teich & neues Moorbeet*

Hallo Uwe !

Da hast Du aber eine tolle Anlage   Schöne Bilder .
Bin schon gespannt wie das nächstes Jahr aussieht .
Deine Moorbeetpflanzen sehen ja auch prima aus .
Ich hab auch schon Moorbeetpflanzen  von Werner . 
Viel Erfolg weiterhin  

Lg 
axel


----------



## Schnegge (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Neuer Teich & neues Moorbeet*

Hallo Uwe,

wie lange du fräsen mußt hängt sehr von deiner Muskelkraft und der Größe der Fräse ab.
Da gibt es riesen Unterschiede in Leistung - aber auch in Mietpreis.

Ich denke mal für einen Fichtenstamm mit dem Durchmesser wirst du schon eine gute Viertelstunde brauchen wenn du 20 cm unter die Erde gehen willst.

Gruß

Michaela


----------

